# Another set of Bottle Stoppers



## kweinert (Mar 18, 2012)

Pretty simple little things, really. My boss ordered them, wants to keep one, give the others as gifts.

I guess it's a good thing that she can't decide which one she likes best :)

Cocobolo w/Black Titanium
[attachment=3181]

Ebony w/Chrome
[attachment=3182]

FBE w/Black Titanium
[attachment=3183]

Spalted Maple Burl
[attachment=3184]

Olive Burl
[attachment=3185]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 18, 2012)

Those are nice. Rick


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice, I like the olive burl best.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm with Matthew I like the Olive Burl the best - like that shape the best too but they're all pretty.


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 19, 2012)

Great work! and I love the picture quality. The Olive burl is my favorite too. Thanks for sharing! 

BG


----------

